# Heiße CPU trodz "guter" Wasserkühlung



## PKEY (3. Juni 2018)

*Heiße CPU trodz "guter" Wasserkühlung*

Guten Tag,

Vor Ca 2 Wochen ist mir aufgefallen das mein Pc Lauter beim Spielen wird. Ich dachte mir nichs dabei, da es nun halt sehr Warm war bei uns aber als denn immer wieder die Meldung von CAM kam das die CPU Temperatur beim Spielen über 80 Grad erreichte wurde ich stutzig. Ich baute meine Wasserkühlung ein bisschen um (von der rechten Seite des gehäuses zu der Decke des Gehäuses) Nun besitze ich immernoch das Problem (besitze keine übertaktete CPU). Vllt ist auch mein Air Flow so kacke das die CPU zu heiß wird, wenn ihr was zu verbessern habt könnt ihr das gerne schreiben.
Mein System:
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 EVGA FTW Edition
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Series
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB)
Case: Corsair 400C
Cooler: Corsair H100i (mit Standard 2x 120mm Lüfter)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W 80Plus Bronze 
(Alle Lüfter im Gehäuse sind noch Standard)


----------



## drstoecker (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heiße CPU trodz "guter" Wasserkühlung*

Kannst du die nicht vorne rein bauen?


----------



## PKEY (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heiße CPU trodz "guter" Wasserkühlung*

Die Temperaturen sind vorne wie Oben so gut wie Identetisch.


----------



## Pikus (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heiße CPU trodz "guter" Wasserkühlung*

Dreh die Lüfter vom Radiator um und bau' vorne einen zweiten 120er ein.


Besser wäre jedoch, den Radiator vorne mit einblasenden Lüftern zu verbauen sowie Lüfter im Deckel und Heck, um die Luft wieder aus dem Case zu transportieren.


----------



## PKEY (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heiße CPU trodz "guter" Wasserkühlung*

Okay alles klar. Ich werde dies mal Tuen momentan liegt mir noch kein 2ter 120mm Lüfter Parat bzw 140mm (der Rechte ist btw eine habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen)


----------



## claster17 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heiße CPU trodz "guter" Wasserkühlung*

So wie auf dem Bild zu sehen hat der vordere Lüfter außer Verwirbelung keine Funktion, da er gegen eine Wand pustet und die Luft unten wieder rein kann. Damit der wenigstens der GPU etwas hilft, müsstest du ihn umdrehen und weiter unten montieren.

Mit welcher Spannung läuft die CPU überhaupt?


----------



## PKEY (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heiße CPU trodz "guter" Wasserkühlung*

Die oberen Lüfter habe ich jetzt schon im umgedreht. Die Spannung liegt im Normalfall bei 0,848 bis ca 1.142 Volt


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heiße CPU trodz "guter" Wasserkühlung*



PKEY schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind vorne wie Oben so gut wie Identetisch.


Aber für den airflow ist die frontmontage sinnvoller.


----------



## Pikus (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heiße CPU trodz "guter" Wasserkühlung*

Jup, mit dem Radi vorne wird dieser immer schön mit frischer Luft versorgt. Oben im Case wird dort nur die aufgewärmte Luft der anderen Komponenten durch den Radi geblasen.

Bei stoßartigen Belastungen des Systems wird das wohl kaum einen Unterschied machen, aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass die Kühlleistung bei Dauerbelastung durch die Frontmontage spürbar (5°C?) profitiert.
Dazu kommt, dass die Kofig mit 1x140 Input und 3x120 output nicht wirklich ausgeglichen wäre.


----------

